# A couple of sigs and avatars... Leben & Cote.



## yoda (Oct 20, 2008)

So I'm at home sick right now with some time on my hands, I figured I'd post a couple of sigs and matching avatars. Feedback would be greatly appreciated- do you guys like them, would you like to see more? Also if anyone wants to use them then feel free. 

Matching Cote set:


















2 versions of a Leben sig plus matching avatar:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Damn man, thats some great work, I love the Cote one, the black and white Leen one with the red hair is awsome to, Nice work all around.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

good work...they look really nice


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

the Patrick coté one is very very nice. Good work


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

These are all great! The first Leben one has sick colors. Great job dude! :thumb02:


----------



## yoda (Oct 20, 2008)

Cheers guys :thumb02: I'll probably work on some more now I have the time. If anyone has any ideas for who they'd like to see then let me know.


----------

